# sig request to RVCA



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

I saw that you were making some signatures, this is my request:

The Request: A Kenny Florian sig!

Pic: http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:mDNfVfzs0RPrmM:http://dyn.ifilm.com/img/florian1.jpg

http://dyn.ifilm.com/img/florian1.jpg

Main Text: Kilik

Sub-Text: Kenny Florian "I finish fights!"

Colours: Red, White and Green

Avatar: No

Rep and points are offered


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Ok I fly home tomorrow so I can't make it tomorrow...I will get it done asap though


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sorry guys, READ THE RULES.. You just Requested one Kilik.. This will not be done Sorry bro.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37509-sig-request.html


----------

